# Happy Holidays!!!



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

From my Family to all of yours,may you have a Blessed Holiday.
Im heading down to Savanah,Ga to see my Sister and her family.
I plan on getting into some trout and 
reds!!!

May the weather warm and the bite get hot.

Remember the reason for the season!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Happy Holidays Doverpower.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Happy Holidays to all!

Dover, what info can you give me on fishing in GA? Where to go?
My brother lives in Georgia and I'd love to take hime fishing once.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

My sister and bro-in-law lives on wilmington island.I have not been down there in 8 years so as of now I dont have a lot of info.
here are a couple of saltwater reports. http://www.fishin.com/reports/ga/gareport2.htm http://www.wrhq.com/qr/IPC_Fishing_Report.htm 
where does your brother live?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Marry Christmas guys.This would be a good time of year to go down to Florida.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Merry Christmas to the whole gang.

Catman.


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

Happy Holidays to everyone


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Happy Holidays to all! Glad I got to meet some of you this year while fishin'...

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

He lives in Acworth (near Atlanta more or less). It would be a long drive...but so what.


----------

